
Australia’s Startmate accelerator announces its most recent class - rbanffy
https://techcrunch.com/2017/10/08/australias-startmate-accelerator-announces-its-most-recent-class/?ncid=rss&utm_source=tctwreshare&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&sr_share=twitter
======
boyter
The Australian startup scene is very small. So much so I get approached
frequently about searchcode which appears on top of Australia startup lists
somehow. Nice to see that startmate is starting to get some coverage though as
it should encourage more growth.

~~~
danieltillett
If think the Australian startup scene is small you should see the size of the
investor pool! Every event is like going to a wedding.

I was at the Sydney final presentation and some interesting starts in this
cohort. I am already an investor in SmartrMail (great team and product), but I
thought Nightingale and EverProof were very interesting too.

~~~
ganeshkrishnan
>Every event is like going to a wedding.

If you think Sydney investors are a tiny minority then try Melbourne. I
stopped going to any startup events because I have become all too familiar
with all the investors.

We got selected for "unpitch" in Victoria and cursory glance at investors
revealed that I already met all the investors multiple times before

~~~
danieltillett
Come up to Sydney and experience a whole new pool :P

I do have to say that the investor base is vastly better than it was 15 years
ago when I was starting out. It was basically a wasteland. Now there are few
of us around who have been through the grinder to help.

~~~
ganeshkrishnan
How do I tap into this sparkling brand new gene pool from Melbourne?

fwiw, I run aihello.com

~~~
danieltillett
You could apply to Sydney Angels [0]. We are now have +130 angels and we
invest in companies from around Australia. If anyone wants advice on if you
are likely to be a good fit or not I am happy to talk more about this offline.

0\. [http://sydneyangels.net.au](http://sydneyangels.net.au)

------
ganeshkrishnan
I know startup founders who graduated through startmate and can vouch for it.
Our start-up was passed on by black bird ventures but I still keep in touch
with them and attended their pitch training session

There is really good raw talent in Melbourne but I agree with the comment
below that startup scene sucks due to lack of Angel investors

~~~
danieltillett
The problem is we don’t have many "second generation” angel investors here in
Australia that understand startups from first hand experience (this is where
SV has a massive advantage over us and most of the rest of the world).

On the positive there are more and more of us second gen investors out there.
I am part of the Sydney Angels group and over the last 18 months the number of
entrepreneur that have joined has been really encouraging. We have a long way
to go, but at least we are heading in the right direction.

------
fingerguns
Happy to see this here, been apart of this accelerator for the last 12 weeks,
Hacking away at cool things for OurSay.

~~~
danieltillett
I like your presentation, but I worried about your market. Selling to public
servants is a real grind.

